# Non posso fare a meno di + verbo



## Beauty_Made_Within

e io non posso fare a meno di sognarti ogni giorno, di tuffarmi nei tuoi occhi e di sfiorare le tue labbra! ogni parola che mi scrivi è un bacio che mi arriva! ti adoro 
 I was wondering what does it mean in english.


----------



## ElaineG

Beauty_Made_Within said:


> E io non posso fare a meno di sognarti ogni giorno, di tuffarmi nei tuoi occhi e di sfiorare le tue labbra! ogni parola che mi scrivi è un bacio che mi arriva! ti adoro
> I was wondering what does it mean in English.


 
And I can't help dreaming of you every day, losing myself in your eyes, and caressing your lips. Every word that you write me is a kiss that reaches me. I adore you.


----------



## pane13

How is a meno used....I read the sentence "non posso fare a meno di pensarti" can anyone explain how to use "a meno" or give other examples to make it more clear.


----------



## vikgigio

pane13 said:


> How is a meno used....I read the sentence "non posso fare a meno di pensarti" can anyone explain how to use "a meno" or give other examples to make it more clear.



"Fare a meno" is just an idiom which means "to do without" which can be either followed by a noun: "Non posso fare a meno di te" (I can't do without you); or a verb (as is your case) "Non posso fare a meno di pensarti" (I can't help thinking about you)
Hope it helps
Vik


----------



## Paulfromitaly

vikgigio said:


> "Fare a meno" is just an idiom which means "to do without" which can be either followed by a noun: "Non posso fare a meno di te" (I can't do without you); or a verb (as is your case) "Non posso fare a meno di pensarti" (I can't help thinking about you)
> Hope it helps
> Vik



Just one more possible translation:

*I can't help* staring at you.
*Non posso fare a meno* di fissarti.


----------



## chiara.mia

Buon pomeriggio. Come posso tradurre in Inglese "non posso fare a meno di mandarti un bacio?"

I can't do less than send to you a kiss..


----------



## frodo.jedi

Ciao a tutti,
non ho idea su quale sia una corretta traduzione per questa espressione italiana:
"Non posso fare a meno di ringraziare....."

Grazie


----------



## fer1975

Io direi: "I cannot not thank...."


----------



## pattyfashiion

*I* can't help giving thanks....



fer1975 said:


> Io direi: "I cannot not to thank...."


----------



## fer1975

pattyfashiion said:


> i can't help giving thanks....


"I can't help" mi da l'impressione di un'azione che non volevi fare ma che non sei riuscita ad evitare; per esempio, I couldn't help laughing/overhearing etc.


----------



## brian

La traduzione letterale sarebbe _I can't do without thanking_, ma non mi suona per niente. Meglio cambiare _do_ con un verbo specifico al contesto, tipo...

_I can't accept this award without thanking my wonderful director.
_


----------



## fer1975

brian8733 said:


> La traduzione letterale sarebbe _I can do without thanking_, ma non mi suona per niente. Meglio cambiare _do_ con un verbo specifico al contesto, tipo...
> 
> _I can't accept this award without thanking my wonderful director.
> _


Credo che la traduzione letterale sarebbe "I cannot do without thanking".


----------



## brian

Ops, scusa! Ho dimenticato il negativo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

frodo.jedi said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> non ho idea su quale sia una corretta traduzione per questa espressione italiana:
> "Non posso fare a meno di ringraziare....."
> 
> Grazie



Una frase nuova.

Disse che avrebbe* potuto fare a meno di* prendere tutti quei vestiti (...)
e io non *posso fare a meno di*
*fare a meno*
non devono fare a meno
Non è facile f*are a meno di* te
Non ho potuto *fare a meno di* notarti
non posso *fare a meno di* pensarti
non posso *fare a meno di* ricordare
Non posso piu *fare a meno di* te
non può *fare a meno di* andarci di nuovo
non se ne può *fare a meno*
non seppe *fare a meno di*


----------



## effeundici

Scusate, ma toglietemi una curiosità: ma che ci incastra la frase : "non ho potuto aiutare ciò"? Ma nella vostra "english speaking mind" ha un senso oppure vi ci siete semplicemente abituati??


----------



## jasolinge

Per me non ha nessun senso "non ho potuto aiutare ciò" ma per la frase "non ho potuto farne a meno" per me in inglese si direbbe "I couldn't help it".  Pero' in italiano non avrebbe nessun senso "non ho potuto aiutare ciò".


----------



## effeundici

Capisco, però mi domandavo se esiste una qualsiasi logica nell'associare il verbo "help" con il concetto di non poter fare a meno di qualcosa.



jasolinge said:


> Per me non ha nessun senso "non ho potuto aiutare ciò" ma per la frase "non ho potuto farne a meno" per me in inglese si direbbe "I couldn't help it".  Pero' in italiano non avrebbe nessun senso "non ho potuto aiutare ciò".


----------



## jasolinge

Probabilmente proviene dalla frase originaria che dice "I can't help myself" che col tempo divento' I can't help it.  I can't help myself, I can't stop eating chocolates.  I can't help it, I can't stop eating chocolates.   Sto indovinando ma potrebb'essere cosi'.


----------



## effeundici

It's better than my explanation, for sure. I had none, to be honest!!



jasolinge said:


> Probabilmente proviene dalla frase originaria che dice "I can't help myself" che col tempo divento' I can't help it.  I can't help myself, I can't stop eating chocolates.  I can't help it, I can't stop eating chocolates.   Sto indovinando ma potrebb'essere cosi'.


----------



## ABnormal

Hello there, after having read some threads about "non posso fare a meno di ...", *I* tried this following translation. Is it right ?

"non potrei fare a meno di rabbrividire"
"*I* couldn't help but get shivers"

Many thanks


----------



## elfa

ABnormal said:


> *"**I* couldn't help but get the shivers"



I think this is slightly more usual


----------



## seremiriam

elfa said:


> I think this is slightly more usual



Hello elfa  is it also right to say "I couldn't help getting the shivers"??


----------



## rrose17

seremiriam said:


> Hello elfa  is it also right to say "I couldn't help getting the shivers"??


This is correct, as is "I couldn't help shivering" although there is a nuance of difference between the shivers and shivering. The shivers is a state of being, something you might experience if you are getting a fever, for example, while shivering is the action.


----------



## seremiriam

rrose17 said:


> This is correct, as is "I couldn't help shivering" although there is a nuance of difference between the shivers and shivering. The shivers is a state of being, something you might experience if you are getting a fever, for example, while shivering is the action.



Thank you very much rrose!


----------



## CPA

Se si tratta di un brivido di orrore, forse è meglio "shudder".


----------



## amatriciana

ABnormal said:


> Hello there, after having read some threads about "non posso fare a meno di ...", *I* tried this following translation. Is it right ?
> "non potrei fare a meno di rabbrividire"
> "*I* couldn't help but get shivers"


To answer the original question, it's right, if by "right" you just want to be assured that it's not "wrong".  All the subsequent suggestions
are also right, but these sentences are not all identical in meaning, and what's best depends entirely on the context ... which is absent.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

amatriciana is right: since _brividi_ means different things, it is translated variously --- depending on the meaning --- to_ shivers, shudders, shakes or creeps, _among others_._  ABnormal needs to tells us which meaning of rabbrividire he wants to translate.


----------



## rafanadal

Hi there.
I have a photograph where a guy is on the edge of a precipice.
If, for example I wanted to say: "Poche fotografie riescono a farti rabbrividire come questa".
Would "Few pics can freak you out like this" be ok?
Or "few pics can give you the shakes" or "make your hair curl"?


----------



## elfa

rafanadal said:


> Would "Few pics can freak you out like this" be ok?
> Or "few pics can give you the shakes" or "make your hair curl"?



Ciao rafa 

Sì, vanno bene tutti, ma personalmente direi

_Few photos can freak you out/give you the shakes/make your hair curl like this one_


----------



## You little ripper!

I like _freak you out_ and _make your hair curl_, but _gives you the shakes_ doesn't work for me in this context. I also prefer 'will' to 'can' in that sentence.

_Few photos will give you the heebie-jeebies like this one_! might be another option.


----------



## elfa

You little ripper! said:


> I like _freak you out_ and _make your hair curl_, but _gives you the shakes_ doesn't work for me in this context. I also prefer 'will' to 'can' in that sentence.
> 
> _Few photos will give you the heebie-jeebies like this one_! might be another option.



Yes, having written my post, I actually agree with both sentiments in the first sentence.


----------



## rafanadal

Thank you very much guys.


----------

